# Glued In Threaded Cleanouts...



## CA GC (Dec 31, 2011)

If an idiot plumber glues in a threaded plug into a threaded ABS Tee does anyone make a tool to salvage the Tee in place?


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

You said it cut it out and re-plumb.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Leave the plumbing to the pros and stop trying to get the caps out of test tees :laughing:


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

Hire a real plumber, the GC should not have been doing it in the first place.


----------



## CA GC (Dec 31, 2011)

easttexasplumb said:


> Leave the plumbing to the pros and stop trying to get the caps out of test tees :laughing:


That's how he got in this predicament in the first place! LOL!!

I had my plumber over to do the walkthrough and fill the system. That's when we noticed it. Rest assured, he'll be the one to do the work... There is a laundry list of other things that need to be redone too. I found this one particularly amusing and though others on the forum might too...


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

We'll find it even more amusing AFTER you post an introduction...


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm not understanding why your brother in-law wouldn't use you as the general


----------



## track3 (Dec 31, 2011)

CA GC said:


> I'm an idiot and glued in a threaded plug into a threaded ABS Tee does anyone make a tool to salvage the Tee in place?



Just take your torch to it. Apply the flame directly to the tee. Should screw right out.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I think there is some info at myabscleanoutcapisgluedandicantgetitoff.com


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Sledgehammer and a flangauset tool should do the trick.


----------



## plumber666 (Sep 19, 2010)

CA GC said:


> That's how he got in this predicament in the first place! LOL!!
> 
> I had my plumber over to do the walkthrough and fill the system. That's when we noticed it. Rest assured, he'll be the one to do the work... There is a laundry list of other things that need to be redone too. I found this one particularly amusing and though others on the forum might too...


I'm going to find the next few replies particularly amusing... GIT 'EM, BOYS!!


----------

